# Back From Moose Hillock, Warren Nh.



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

All,

Got back from Moose Hillock CG in Warren, NH yesterday. Timing was perfect for missing the rain in Northern NH. Packed up in the rain yesterday and took it slow coming home. egregg57 was right on the money with the description of the sites. We stayed Fri-Mon and were in site 336. Very big sites, private. Staff was excellent and the pool was the main attraction for the kids. We will definitely be coming back to this CG!

1st time towing the 31RQS through the White Mountains of NH and the TV/TT combo did superb.

Back for 2 days and heading out next to Old Orchard Beach Maine. Staying at Powderhorn CG thru 7/5.

Happy 4th!!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great trip! Also sounds like a place for us to add to our list!!! Welcome home.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

C-Mac,

Glad to hear you had such a good trip. And avoided the rain (mostly)!
Any pictures coming?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, Hey! I enjoyed Moose Hillock very much. It is one that is definately in my top 10. My DW and kidlins went to Danforth Bay following our stay at M.H. and Holy Kanasta! Danforth Bay went over the top! The road leading in (nearly .75 miles) is widened and paved. Tennis courts added. Second pool is in (just waiting water). And the "Bluffs" OMG. I am seriously considering lying about my age.







Danforth constructed 330 nicely landscaped sites behind and away from the existing resort, added 3 side by side tennis courts, 2 pools, one being a very good sized pool with lap lanes set up, a huge lodge, the upstairs floor is all wood, large screen tv, fireplace and comfortable furniture, a large section of it is open and is begging for somebody to dance on them. Doors lead out onto a very large deck over looking the pools. Down stairs is a library/reading room, excersize room with treadmills, bikes, free weights and a universal, game room with pool table, ping-pong some arcade games etc and still another room containing a Laundromat with restrooms adjacent to that.







The web site for Danforth Bay has a couple of photos on thier website but they don't do the place justice.

Bill, a roving security guard for the CG and the Bluffs and a retired Chief Petty Officer (his job doesn't suck!) told us about it and suggested we check it out. WOW! .......WOoOOoooW!

Here's the catch....... you gots to be 50 or older to ride that ride. I have 8 years to go before I can enjoy that little slice of paradise.







DW and I are formulating a plan to ditch the kids, get more "mature looking" buy some fake ID's and slip in.







Its a fool proof plan.......mission impossible!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Here's the catch....... you gots to be 50 or older to ride that ride. I have 8 years to go before I can enjoy that little slice of paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<hee hee hee hee> A 50 & over CG - I love it!!!!! (ok - so maybe this isn't a novelty....but its new to me) More pre-60 benes than just joining AARP, huh?

Sounds like a place to check out.....come with us....we can all go as KB's guests


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Eric, I'm with you. Another 8yrs for me too.

We're heading up to Danforth Bay Labor day weekend and later for Colombus Day.

My brother-in-law and another friend rant and rave about this place so we'll finally be checking it out for ourselves.

I'll post pics of Moose Hillock as soon as we get settled. Have been busy rehabbing my knee from surgery back in May and still have 3 more weeks.

Onto Old Orchard Beach, Maine tomorrow. Powderhorn CG - lots of lobster,steamers, fried clams and frozen concoctions. Oh yeah, and the beach and amusement rides with the kids!!!

C-Mac


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

C-mac have you been to the Clam Shack restraunt off the main road the trolley takes to OOB from the CG? We've been there several times and liked it a lot.

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a good trip C-Mac
Sounds like a nice place

Don


----------

